# Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (29-39) @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets (32-33)*​*Thursday, March 23, 8:00 p.m.*​*Ford Center*​ *@*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*HORNETS*




































Paul / Snyder / Butler / West / Brown​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets conclude their current road trip Thursday in Oklahoma City against the Hornets. Houston (29-39) heads to Oklahoma City after an 88-72 loss to the Dallas Mavericks Tuesday. The Hornets (32-33) defeated the Los Angeles Clippers 120-108 in New Orleans to snap an eight-game losing streak.
> 
> The Hornets are currently in ninth place in the Western Conference playoff race and will be looking to win consecutive games for the first time since the last week of February.
> 
> ...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*

no ppstream for this one?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*

rox may come up with awin


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*

As the Beach Boys once said... "wouldn't it be nice"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*

wow, pretty dead game thread... and we actually might finally win this one!

Juwan Howard stepping up on the boards


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

FT:
16/17(HOU) 17/19(NOK)
That's a long distance from the arc
3P:
7-22(HOU) 3-17(NOK)


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

"Where's The Love?"

BTW, for those of you who watched the game, did they double/triple team Yao like the previous two games?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Safe to call it a win? 

Finally, a win in our division!!!!


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

93-89 with 3s left
should be a win


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, we finally won in our division, with Tracy out. Is anyone giving up rockets? why no one post on the thread like the previous ones? come on people, dont only support a team when they are good, you guys are better than that. 
Note:neither Norris and Lampe played in the game, and why Hayes has less than a minute?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*

Hornets had 97 shots and 21 offensive rebounds. Not an impressive victory whatsoever, despite strong play from the role players in the 4th.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Finally a win.
I needed some ucash since I lost most of it in the Suns/Jazz game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

seems our role players finally stepped up?


----------



## netlover (May 6, 2005)

What an ugly won! With 30 less shots, we still won? I can't believe it. 18- OBs, 9 more TOs. How can our people did that?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

netlover said:


> What an ugly won! With 30 less shots, we still won? I can't believe it. 18- OBs, 9 more TOs. How can our people did that?


Recently, I've noticed an influx of new posters on this board. I swear, it's all one dude with extremely bad grammar.


----------



## netlover (May 6, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Recently, I've noticed an influx of new posters on this board. I swear, it's all one dude with extremely bad grammar.


Oh yeah. You thought I'm the rotten apple.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*

Yay!! We won! What's up with giving up 6 points in 11 secs!! UGH! But we pulled it out for a victory! Not that its extremely likely, but doesn't this win against NOK help us in the quest to be the last team into the playoffs?

I am just sorry I didn't get to watch it... sigh!! That's alright though.. Sunday's game is on ABC.. we hope!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

1 year ago the hornets almost go winless in the division before beating the rockets. poetic.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

OMG a division victory :banana:


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*



bronx43 said:


> Recently, I've noticed an influx of new posters on this board. I swear, it's all one dude with extremely bad grammar.


i hope your not talking about me =(. Ive been here for a while, i just prefer to read more than to post. you could call me lazy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> Recently, I've noticed an influx of new posters on this board. I swear, it's all one dude with extremely bad grammar.


Or its really me trying to get more activity around here so I post under different usernames and pretend I have bad grammar


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 69 Thread: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornet*



Yao Mania said:


> Or its really me trying to get more activity around here so I post under different usernames and pretend I have bad grammar


bad grammar here doesn't phase me... since I know that some of the new posters are still learning English... I am just proud of them for attempting to post. You surely won't see me trying to post to any Chinese message boards!!


----------

